# Chile jelly



## maws (Jan 20, 2004)

:? Hi all. Am I at the appropriate site? - I have a habit of getting lost. I recently asked about chile jelly and the use of pectin or going without it. Well, I tried my hand at it. It tasted superb, but   it turned out a very sticky mess.
I took BubbaGourmet's advice and used apples for the pectin and added plums, which are also good for that. I added 1 lb of sugar for each pint of water.
I can only think that I used too much sugar or that it boiled for too long. Any help? Perhaps I should go for bought pectin, but I always try to get by without using outside products.
However, I did find a recipe for making your own pectin (from lemon peels), but no indication how much to use.
I chose ethnic foods seeing that I always think of Mexico when using chiles. (Or is it chili/chilli - so many spellings!)
Thanks.
Maws.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 21, 2004)

Maws;
   Well, we tried anyway. Sorry the apple thing didn't work. I will research and get back to you.


----------



## maws (Jan 21, 2004)

The apple really produced pectin - or else it would not have reached a setting stagae. I really think I overcooked it - will try again and let you know. I have made quince jelly before - many years ago - and the principles remain the same. But thanx for replying. 
Maws - sweating in a summer temp. of 99 degrees C - and air-conditioning is very uncommon here. Our local Marks & Spencer, called Woolworths here, is the coolest place in town, so I spent my day shopping there!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi Maws,

I wish I could help out here but I buy my jalapeno jelly already prepared! LOL  And I sure hope you mean 99° F. versus 99°C.    

I remember going to Woolworth's when I was little and we would eat at the lunch counter and I thought either the open-faced roast beef sandwich or the turkey/dressing/mashed potatoes was the best stuff I'd ever had!  And let's not forget the fountain coke - YUM!!!  Or one of their hot dogs - boy, those were the days!


----------



## maws (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi - O fcourse I meant F - I had to find a chart to convert from Celsius and then made another mistake. In any case, it's HOT.
The Woolworths we have are branches of Marks & Spencer and not the one I got to know in London and the USA (I think?). It was confusing when we lived in London and came across Woolworths there, which reminded us of the brances of Ackerman's back home! W here sell food and other products under the M&S labels and has beome the most popular up-market foodstore in the country, lovingly known as Woolies.
I pop in there so often that the women behind the tills call out my name - that sounds like too much shopping, but often I just spend my time getting to know their products and see what's knew in their range. Especially their fresh fruit and vegetables are of the best quality here - even at a price.

O.K. - chat again tomorrow.
Thanks for replying.

Maws


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 21, 2004)

I would LOVE for it to be in the 90's here now.


----------

